# Problem with DVD player and Receiver, not 5.1??



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

I recently bought a Yamaha RX-V663 receiver and other components. As part of a promotion in Best buy, i got a Samsung DVD-F1080 Dvd Upconvert player for half-off.

My issue is that when i watch the DVD player, it seems to be playing in 5.1 surround sound. The receiver, however, only shows it to be left/right speakers on the display. All my other components show up as C/L/R/Rears on the display. I am using HDMI to connect this DVD player to the receiver. Does anyone nkow why this is happening, or what I can do solve it?

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds to me like you have the settings in the DVD players menu set wrong. For starters make sure in the audio menu it is selected to Bitstream, make sure that the HDMI output is turned on and Down conversion is turned Off.


----------

